# Japan



## Shiatsu (Jun 7, 2004)

Has anybody ever lived and trained there?


----------



## RRouuselot (Jun 8, 2004)

Shiatsu said:
			
		

> Has anybody ever lived and trained there?


 
I live and teach here


----------



## Shiatsu (Jun 8, 2004)

Where at?  I am moving to Yokota AFB in November.


----------



## RRouuselot (Jun 8, 2004)

Shiatsu said:
			
		

> Where at? I am moving to Yokota AFB in November.


I am work at Camp Zama and teach in Kamakura as well as Atsugi Naval Air Facility.
Give me a call or mail when you arrive.


----------



## Shiatsu (Jun 8, 2004)

Are there dojos close to Yokota?


----------

